# Déplacer le terminal



## tantoillane (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche la commande pour déplacer le terminal (changer sa position)
Quelque chose comme *resize -s* qui permet d'en modifier la taille, mais pour en changer la position

Merci aux amateurs d'Unix



edit : zut j'ai écrit termianl dans l'intitulé !


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2011)

J'ai retrouvé des commandes que j'avais en stock ; de quoi essayer d'en trouver d'avantage :


> Dock / Undock a Terminal Window




```
echo -n "^[[2t;"; sleep 5; echo -n "^[[5t;"
```
et


> Move a Terminal Window in the background then back in foreground




```
echo -n "^[[6t;"; sleep 5; echo -n "^[[5t;"
```

PS : J'ai corrigé le titre.


----------



## tantoillane (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Je ne comprend pas trop ton code. Il me semblait que taper
	
	



```
echo "code"
```
 revenait à taper et exécuter directement code.
Quand j'exécute la première ligne par exemple j'ai

```
^[[2t;
```
qui s'affiche, puis il dort en effet 5 secondes et

```
^[[5t;
```
apparait avant que le terminal ne me rende la main


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2011)

Quelques informations ici.

À compléter avec la page de manuel de _dtterm_, ici par exemple (chercher "move window" dans cette page).

En assemblant les exemples du premier lien avec les informations du second lien tu arriveras à tes fins.
Pour savoir comment écrire le code "ctrl-bracket" (c-à-d. ce qui est transcrit _^[_ dans les exemples), voir l'explication dans le premier lien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------

C'est en fait assez simple. La fonction suivante marche bien :
	
	



```
function wmove ()
{
    echo -n "^[[3;$1;$2t"
}
```
Tu la mets dans un fichier "brol.sh" et tu tapes 
	
	



```
. brol.sh
```
.
Tu l'appelles par exemple avec 0 et 0 et cela colle la fenêtre en haut et à gauche :
	
	



```
wmove 0 0
```

Bien entendu il faudrait étoffer pour vérifier la présence des paramètres etc.


----------



## tantoillane (11 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------

